# Your Top Five Favorite Music Genres



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Just wanted to find out what types of music you like and instead of listing every single one you can think of, I'm hoping to see your top five...
I'll go first:

80's Alternative
Progressive Rock
Post Rock
Kraut Rock
Psychedelic


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

80's rock
80's pop
70's rock
60's rock
50's rock


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Jazz 
Grateful Dead (its a genre believe me)
Rock (its all classic now)
and my guilty pleasure, Smooth Jazz. 
I wish I still liked metal but it bores me to death after about 30 seconds now


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

preston said:


> Jazz
> Grateful Dead (its a genre believe me)
> Rock (its all classic now)
> and my guilty pleasure, Smooth Jazz.
> I wish I still liked metal but it bores me to death after about 30 seconds now


Lol wow me exactly.

I’ve been getting back into Grisman and Garcia's stuff lately. Gerry Always brings back great memories

Smooth jazz not so much but a rediculous amount is classic Jazz, Dizzy Gillespie, Charles Mingus and the likes. 

same exact with metal, are used to really dig it right now it gets old very quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cartersvillealex (Jul 6, 2020)

Street punk
Rawk
Psychobilly
Hardcore
Motörhead, because they are their own genre! Lol


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Strange, with so many people here, and so few responses, do you think there are a bunch of Barbara Streisand, Celine Dion, Air Supply, ABBA, Christopher Cross, K-Pop, etc. listeners that are afraid to admit what they listen too?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I pretty much only intentionally play these 3.

Rap 
Pre 2000's R&B
90's Alternative

However I can catch myself listening to other stuff for a while that comes across the new/suggested music.

Lots of other types of music when I just want enjoy quality music reproduction. I can jam out to any type when I just want to hear something played beautifully.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

New wave
Ska
Blues 
Rock
Classical


----------

